# VG or RB for skyline



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

I resantley got my hands on Skyline R31 GTS-R
The car was factory fitted with a RB20 DET and ATESSA!
I got it without motor or gearbox.
Here In South Africa we can ge motors inported so my question is!
Do i go with a VG30DET or for dubble the price go with a VG30DETT?
Do I buy a VQ30 and turbo it?
Or ULTIMITLEY go with a RB26DETT For twice as much as the VG30DETT?
And witch will be better for the cars handeling? 
Basicaly im looking for bang for buck???


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

why not just put the intended rb20det engine back in....far more tunable than you realise :thumbup:


----------



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks For your reply! 
Its funny Just befor i got this skyline I acquirred a RB20DET for my brothers skyline (R30sedan).
Its still standert. He is not one that I whant to trust with a car thats to strong. Besides its Got a stand alone ecu and a much bigger cooler so it realy goes!.
A friend and I just started a performance shop on a big racetrack and for a long time allredy i whant to show the guys around here what a real nissan can do!!! Competion would be a modded 996R?? or someting but its quick!
I need 550hp+ !!
Whitch ever one I ho with its goeing to be modded bigtime! For the price of the RB26 icould do allot to a VG


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

NISSAN MANIAC said:


> Thanks For your reply!
> Its funny Just befor i got this skyline I acquirred a RB20DET for my brothers skyline (R30sedan).
> Its still standert. He is not one that I whant to trust with a car thats to strong. Besides its Got a stand alone ecu and a much bigger cooler so it realy goes!.
> A friend and I just started a performance shop on a big racetrack and for a long time allredy i whant to show the guys around here what a real nissan can do!!! Competion would be a modded 996R?? or someting but its quick!
> ...


Problem is the VG engine is not that strong and really for consistant reliable power an RB engine would be better... For 550+bhp the rb26dett would be better as it is capable of doing this far easier than any of the others. and in the long run would cost less


----------



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks allot :thumbup: But it still stays a difficult choise.
for the RB i have to import stuff like gasket set or how do the rb26 gasket ,waterpump ect compere to the rb30e? thats the onely one we got hete in SA. Got the 300zx for limeted time! so parts can be sourced at a price. I`ve got no idea how to immport these things!


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

speed to these guys here http://www.xspeed.com.au/ and they can source any part you need and also can advise on any rb20/25/26/30 option you like..

If it was me i would go rb30 shortblock with rb26dett head and turbos etc...will make superb power all day long


----------



## NISSAN MANIAC (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank allot!! i spoke to a due thats got a rb26 in an s13 silvia and he allso said to go for like rb30 multivalve rb26 or 25 thanks a million!!!!!


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

NISSAN MANIAC said:


> Thank allot!! i spoke to a due thats got a rb26 in an s13 silvia and he allso said to go for like rb30 multivalve rb26 or 25 thanks a million!!!!!


V8 baby...grrrooowlll...that or the rb...you'll be happier with either of those than with the v6


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am jealous because I have been looking for an R31 GTS-R to bring to the US and restore. Personally, I would try to find an original RB20DET-R for it because there were only 800 GTS-Rs produced. You can build an RB30DET from an R31 RB30E block and install the RB25DE head.
Here is a link; http://wiki.r31skylineclub.com/index.php?title=Twin_Cam_conversion

Troy


----------

